# configuring printer > CUPS



## hirohitosan (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there.
I had on my FreeBSD box an USB XEROX Phaser 3117 printer. I want to make it work somehow.
I ask your advices about starting configuring. I read in the Handbook about 





> USB is superior to RS-232 Serial and to Parallel for printing, but it is not as well supported under UNIXÂ® systems.


so I installed CUPS. I have now:
	
	



```
cups-base-1.4.2_3   Common UNIX Printing System: Server
cups-client-1.4.2_3 Common UNIX Printing System: Library cups
cups-image-1.4.2_3  Common UNIX Printing System: Library cupsimage
cups-pstoraster-8.15.4_4 Postscript interpreter for CUPS printing to non-PS printers
```
I have no idea what to do next. How to start the server, how to make primary configuration.

And of course about printer drivers. In the past I could use this printer under Linux using Samsung SPL2 ML 1710 driver. I checked at http://www.cups.org/ppd.php (Drivers) and there are no drivers for Samsung or XEROX Phaser 3117.

Any hints?

Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 28, 2009)

install print/gutenprint

start cups

```
# echo 'cupsd_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd start
```

access:
http://localhost:631/admin - from there you can configure printers. you will need root password if I remember correctly


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks killasmurf86. I installed gutenprint and start cupsd and go to http://localhost:631/admin > add printer, follow the instructions and install printer, and I tried a test page and I got:
	
	



```
"Unable to open device file "/dev/ulpt0": Permission denied"
```
do I need to change some permissions?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 28, 2009)

in /etc/devfs.rules add

```
[localrules=10]
# Parallel port:
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
#add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
```

in /etc/rc.conf add

```
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
```


make sure you belong to group cups as well

Info on how to set this up was show when you installed cups


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> make sure you belong to group cups as well


how?
like this?

```
# pw usermod me -G cups
```


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 29, 2009)

Frankly, I usually add users to groups simply editing /etc/group

however I think command you entered is correct, if "me" is your username


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> however I think command you entered is correct


well is something with -G option. I edited /etc/group before that command and I use to be member of wheel group. After that command I was just member of cups group. So I edited again /etc/group and add my user name in wheel group too. Hope is correct


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 29, 2009)

*solved*

installed print/splix/and chose Samsung ML-1710, SpliX, and it works smoothly 
thanks killasmurf86


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 29, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> well is something with -G option. I edited /etc/group before that command and I use to be member of wheel group. After that command I was just member of cups group. So I edited again /etc/group and add my user name in wheel group too. Hope is correct



If you're using the command `# pw usermod me -G <group_list>` to add group(s) to your user account, you will have to specify the group list you want to be in(current group(s) and new ones). For example if you're currently a member of group wheel, and you want to join the group operator, your command will look like this:


```
pw usermod me -G wheel,operator
```

If you just run `# pw usermod me -G operator`, you will be removed from the group wheel.

If you just want to specify only the group that you want to join in, you can use the following command instead:


```
pw groupmod operator -m me
```


----------

